# Submarino: inmersion y emersion



## jair2808 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hola, buenas tardes (Mexico). 

Miren, tengo que hacer una exposición acerca del submarino, y me ENCANTARIA hacer un modelo para demostrar como funciona el mecanismo de inmersion y emersion; tampoco tiene que ser inalambrico, y, es mas... no tiene que moverse hacia adelante o atrás, pero si pudiera aprovechar la ocasion, estaria muuuuuuuuuy agradecido.

Soy novato, pero creo que he aprendido gran parte de lo basíco en la electronica y estoy haciendo un proyecyo de un led que se desvance, el cual estoy por terminar.


Si ustedes me lo aconsejan, estaba pensando en usar una pequeña bomba de aire de las que se usan en las peceras para hacer el proceso de emersion y abrir una válvulas en el casco externo para llenarlo de agua. Necesito ayuda en las válvulas para el aire.











Muchas gracias, estoy a la espera de sus respuestas ^^


P.D. Me urge su ayuuuuuuda!!!


----------



## alejostopcar (Mar 9, 2011)

bueno dejame decirte que esta muy bueno el proyecto para realizar...
pero.. la entrada de agua si facil.. solo una boquilla que habra y cierre..
 pero para sacar el agua si es mas complicado porque cuando el submarino  esta abajo  actua la presión de agua (mientras mas profundo mas presión existe) lo cual sera mas duro para la bomba sacar el agua...
ademas una bomba  de aire es muy diferente a una de agua.. te funcionaria pero fuera del agua... aunq en principio hagan lo mismo el diseño de las aspas es muy diferente... 

esos son los fundamentos q tengo en este tema lo que te recomiendo que hagas el experimento fuera del agua 
me explico
metas el submarino en donde este el agua para que llene el tanque y se unda ps para que muestre el principio de que es verdad que por el peso del agua se unde y eso...
Y.... que luego lo saques del agua (con el agua todavia en el tanque) lo peses y hay si.. activa la bomba para sacar el agua y luego lo vuelvas a pesar para que muestres el principio de que se unden es por el peso...
no se si eso era lo que tenias en mente y ps si dije algo fuera de lugar ps me dices para bucar alguna otra solucion...

espero te sirva yo tambien soy novato en la electronica.. por eso no te doy una solucion  mejor mas sin embargo cualquier que necesites te puedo ayudar hasta lo mas posible


----------



## jair2808 (Mar 10, 2011)

mmm, me parece buena idea, pero buscaba algo más "robótico", algun sistema de engranes y manivelas y un motor, o algo así, para abirir/cerrar las válvulas que tienen los submarinos para liberar la presión del aire de los depósitos de lastre; y con la bomba de aire, ponerla a funcionar despues de que las válvulas se cierren. Como se ilustra en la imagen.

Gracias por responder


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 10, 2011)

mira.... como dices, que es olamente para hundir y levantarle, que no creoq ue sobrepase los dos metros... y ni te interese la presion iterna... puedes poner dos bombas, de esas que se usan para los chisquetes de los automoviles...
una que el agua la introduzca hacia unos recipientes dentro del interior del submarino,, y otra para que saque el agua de de estos recipientes hacia el exterior....

no te complicarias la vida con mecanismos.. simprelente dos relays que activen  cada uno de las bombitas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> mira.... como dices, que es olamente para hundir y levantarle, que no creoq ue sobrepase los dos metros... y ni te interese la presion iterna... puedes poner dos bombas, de esas que se usan para los chisquetes de los automoviles...
> una que el agua la introduzca hacia unos recipientes dentro del interior del submarino,, *y otra para que saque el agua de de estos recipientes hacia el exterior*....


 

Hundirlo es facil , solo permitís que entre agua y burbujee aire.

Pero para reflotarlo tenés que sacar agua *y llenar de aire* . . .  ¿ y de dónde vas a sacar el aire estando hundido ? 

Por eso se utilizan tanques de aire comprimido 

Un amigo hizo uno utilizando un aerosol de gas butano y yo después se lo hice cambiar por Freon 22.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un amigo hizo uno utilizando un aerosol de gas butano y yo después se lo hice cambiar por Freon 22.
> 
> Saludos !


 
por que ?? 
con el gas butano se posiciona bajo el barco enemigo, le hace un disparo pequeño para iniciar fuego a bordo y luego le manda el gas butano para avivar las llamas.

tu acaso quieres congelar a tu enemigo ??? 
eres el capitan sub zero o algo asi ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2011)

JAJAJAAJ 

El tema con el butano dentro del submarino eran las chispas , pero para él era mucho mas sencillo comprar un pequeño aerosol de recarga de encendedores en un quiosco que la recarga de Freon 22


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 10, 2011)

venden tubos de aire comprimido, no seria mas saludable??


> Miren, tengo que hacer una exposición acerca del submarino


con una electro bomba lo podrías sumergir y con una electro válvula podrías liberar el aire comprimido, como dices es una presentación, podrías poner los controles al frente de (supongo) la pecera  o estanque donde este el submarino........


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2011)

solaris8 dijo:


> venden tubos de aire comprimido, no seria mas saludable??


 

Si que es más saludable , pero más dificil de controlar ya que tienen presiones de 200 Kg/cm³

Otra posibilidad es comprimir y descomprimir siempre el mismo aire con un inflador de esos de 12 V para coches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que en realidad son pequeños , la carcasa plástica es para simular 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2011)

y la otra es no usar nada comprimido.


manguerita tipo periscopio , con pequeña boya que asegure toma de aire sin importar profundidad del sub. toma aire de la superficie.
total es para el experimento . 

no le pongas la salida de aire al sub . del lado de atras (para inmersion) , sino ..dara la impresino que es un nene que cuando se sumerge en la pileta se pedorrea todo  .
 :


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 10, 2011)

yo me referia a este aire comprimido, ya que no supera los 2 kg, y es muy simple de conectar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2011)

solaris8 dijo:


> yo me referia a este aire comprimido, ya que no supera los 2 kg, y es muy simple de conectar


 

Ummmmmmmm . . .  eso seguro es un gas comprimible-licuable 

No aire !


----------



## jair2808 (Mar 10, 2011)

Primero que nada, muchas gracias a todos, ya he empesado a estudiar sus opiniones, pero me surgen algunas dudas, por ejemplo: ¿que tipo de electroválvula debo usar, y donde la puedo conseguir?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2011)

Hay algunas bombas de lavaparabrisas que son PERISTÁLTICAS , entonces con solo invertir la polaridad , invierten el sentido de giro e inviertes para que lado soplan y aspiran , y lo mismo les da si es aire o agua . . .


----------



## Dario (Mar 10, 2011)

hola.
yo usaria 2 helices, una para inmersion y emersion y una para avanzar. para ir hacia izquierda o derecha, usaria unos timones controlados por servos.
saludosss


----------



## jair2808 (Mar 10, 2011)

¿donde puedo comprar una bomba peristáltica pequeña?


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 10, 2011)

*jair2808*lo que dice dario es buen punto
aquí te dejo donde venden las bombas en mexico
http://www.directindustry.es/fabricante-industrial/bomba-peristaltica-oem-72786.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2011)

jair2808 dijo:


> ¿donde puedo comprar una bomba peristáltica pequeña?


 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay algunas bombas de lavaparabrisas que son PERISTÁLTICAS


 
El tema es que las peristálticas pueden ser muy caras , menos esas de lavar parabrisas 

Tampoco es mala la idea de Darío , si está bien equilibrado , balanceado y tiene el mismo peso específico que el agua podrías ponerle una hélice dentro de un caño vertical que atraviese el submarino  para subirlo y bajarlo.



D@rio dijo:


> hola.
> yo usaria 2 helices, una para inmersion y emersion y una para avanzar. para ir hacia izquierda o derecha, usaria unos timones controlados por servos.
> saludosss


 

Saludos !


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 19, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hundirlo es facil , solo permitís que entre agua y burbujee aire.
> 
> Pero para reflotarlo tenés que sacar agua *y llenar de aire* . . . ¿ y de dónde vas a sacar el aire estando hundido ?
> 
> ...


 


me refiero,  si pones   imaginae una cubeta grande boca abajo.... y en su interior, pones unos vasos boca arriba... que los vasos esten pegados a al cubeta...

si los llenas de agua  aumewta el lastre y la cubeta tiende a hundierse...  a mayor volumen de agua en los vasos mayor pesos y la cubeta se hunde... y el aire que esta atrapado en su interior simplemente se comprimiria.. sin salirse de al cubeta...

me explique?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2011)

Claro , estarías trabajando con aire algo comprimido , por eso recomendé la bomba *peristáltica* que puede bombear ambos fluidos (agua aire) y además levantar algo de presión y no necesita válvulas de retención , con solo invertirle la polaridad gira hacia el otro lado y mueve y comprime hacia el otro lado.

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yo empezaría por otro lado. Primero definiría el tamaño de la maqueta y el material del casco. Luego en base a esos datos, calcular el lastre mínimo que necesito para que quede flotando (el cual para no complicar mucho sería fijo) digamos a media agua. Ya con esos datos, el nuevo dato sería saber cuanta agua necesito que entre para que se hunda. Todo esto para llegar a saber qué volumen de aire necesito comprimir y cuanta fuerza voy a necesitar para poder hacerlo 
Espero que se entienda lo que quise decir


----------

